# Choctaw - almost zilch this morning



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

According to fishingreminder.com this is supposed to be a poor day to fish...1 star out of 4! Unfortunately we proved them right. 3 small cats in the box (one lost at boat) for all morning fishing on the Choctawhatchee. So tomorrow night I'm going to run bush hooks with a buddy who knows his business in this department. Maybe a few biguns will cooperate.


----------



## SeaPA (May 31, 2015)

What part of the river are you setting Hooks? Above or below 20?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Y'all be careful if you get out there after dark! Moon is full Friday so I'll go against my experience and say y'all will do good!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

SeaPA said:


> What part of the river are you setting Hooks? Above or below 20?



We always go upstream from 20


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Y'all be careful if you get out there after dark! Moon is full Friday so I'll go against my experience and say y'all will do good!


Yes, I noticed the moon phase and was wondering about that.We plan to rod/reel fish between running the lines. It's sure different out there at night and I have very limited experience at night fishing. So I depend on my friend to keep us safe. He's 30 + years younger than me.

Incidentally, I got a report this morning a guy was fishing the same area we fished yesterday and didn't do well....He got 12 cats and 4 big bream. Most likely his experience was the key to a decent catch. I'm still learning.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Looking forward to your night fishing report.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Night sojourn on the Choctaw*

Not much to report on our bush hook sojourn last night on the Choctawhatchee. Three small blues in the box and two lost at the boat. We put out only 12 hooks so it was a relaxing trip without so much work tending hooks. The captain of the trip lamented about the near full moon saying he has had good nights and bad nights on the full moon. This was one on the down side. 
This sort of fishing using store bought shiners can get expensive. We did go the shiner route primarily but also used some cured chicken livers. Neither worked very well on this trip.
A guy was fishing for 'roaches' (black tail shiners) at the boat ramp after dark and had a good number in his bucket. He was getting a supply for a later catfishing trip. 
For pure enjoyment of the evening the weather was perfect. We were the only boat on the river. The silence was deafening when we were just chilling and the motor not running. 
A great evening with a good friend and I hope we can do it again soon.

P. S. While I was waiting for my partner to arrive at the landing I enjoyed watching sturgeon jumping around the hwy 20 bridge. In about 20 minutes I saw 5. I don't think they jump as much at night but we did see 2 or 3 during the evening plus a couple of huge gators out in the river.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

This is what I use now to catch minnows and it is killer. I used to use a net but this thing is just too easy. Get some fish food to bait it with and your good to go. Academy has them for $3.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I bought a couple of those jars. Put a 5oz lead in it to sink it. My question is do you sink it vertical or horizontal? If horizontal then you must have a way to do that you will share.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I made one with same principle out of a 2 liter soda bottle, but never got around to using it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> I bought a couple of those jars. Put a 5oz lead in it to sink it. My question is do you sink it vertical or horizontal? If horizontal then you must have a way to do that you will share.


I took a big egg weight 5-6 oz and cut it in half with my sawzaw, with electrical tape I taped one half to the back and one to the front, it sinks perfectly horizontal now. Being horizontal on the bottom does make it work better. Also suspending it in a deep hole at 6-8 ft will catch you some big shiners/roaches instead of smaller minnows.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

this is the ticket for baiting them...

http://www.chewy.com/tetramin-tropi...gclid=CJ7j7Yibks8CFRYvgQoduOMCKQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I silicone a 5oz lead to the bottom. Made a loop from one end to the other. I just wasn't sure if they work hanging vertical. The best minnow trap is my glass jug. I use oatmeal, but will buy some fish food too.


----------



## SeaPA (May 31, 2015)

Billy, wherected did you get that jug? That is too cool...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> This is what I use now to catch minnows and it is killer. I used to use a net but this thing is just too easy. Get some fish food to bait it with and your good to go. Academy has them for $3.




I got one of those. Used rocks for weight. Didn't catch nothing. Can't remember the bait I used.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

I use a umBrella net and flour to catch minnows. Buy can only catch them in the river current. Not the lake off the river. Then they die easy ina minnow bucket with pump.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I silicone a 5oz lead to the bottom. Made a loop from one end to the other. I just wasn't sure if they work hanging vertical. The best minnow trap is my glass jug. I use oatmeal, but will buy some fish food too.



That bottom jug is probably an antique. I had a similar jugs back in the 50's and 60's and it worked like crazy, especially in the Louisiana marsh when I lived there.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

When my Dad retired 30 years ago there was a small community of campers who stayed at Garniers Landing. They set lines for catfish almost every night. A flood caused them to move to River's Edge in the 90's. The jug was bought sometime during his fishing days. This is a picture of his largest channel cat.

I was at his house a few months back and he mentioned that he had that jug somewhere. I finally found it in the back of his old truck. He has a camper shell on it and it is filled with empty fertilizer bags, garbage bags of drink cans and tools, just junk. It was under all of that. I cleaned it up and have used it some. I hesitate using it because I would hate to break it. Most I have seen are hanging inside and not used anymore. As far as I know you can't buy them.

We got bad news today. My Dad has lung cancer. I would appreciate your prayers. He is 87 and the next few months will be tough on our family.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

You got it Billyb. Mercy and grace for your father and peace for his family


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your dad I know that's tough... That's glass jug is awesome bet it works great, but with its history I wouldn't risk breaking it.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

May the good Lord be with your Dad and give him peace and hope in the coming months.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dad I know that's tough... That's glass jug is awesome bet it works great, but with its history I wouldn't risk breaking it.




If that was my dads, That jug would never get wet again! That's a great and unique antique.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers sent for both him and the family.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Prayers for your Dad, Billy.


----------



## Geezer (Mar 30, 2014)

My deceased brother in law/best fishing buddy showed me how to make a minnow trap, with a wide mouth quart fruit jar many moons ago & we caught a lot of them. Just make a funnel with the top of a 2 liter coke bottle & use the ring, without the lid, to hold it on. We filled it about half full with crushed saltine crackers, filled it with water to make it sink, & tied it to a limb near the mouth of a creek, with the funnel end pointing out toward the river.

I'm awful sorry to hear about your dad, billyb.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

deleted


----------

